
Apple iPhone share is dead in the water, like Henry Blodget predicted - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/07/apple-iphone-share-is-dead-in-the-water-like-henry-said/
======
pedalpete
I think the term 'dead in the water' is mostly reserved for things that are...
dead. The iPhone is far from dead and a 27% or 28% market share is quite
compelling.

Of course, there is only one iPhone, and those that want something else (like
me) have lots of options, but a 28% market share for what is essentially one
sku is quite impressive.

